
The philosophy and practicality of Emergent Ventures - jseliger
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2018/11/philosophy-emergent-ventures.html
======
jseliger
I'm particularly fond of the idea of doing something different than
conventional foundations. Current foundations are almost all run the same way,
by the same _kinds_ of people: [http://seliger.com/2008/01/23/foundations-and-
the-future](http://seliger.com/2008/01/23/foundations-and-the-future). This is
obvious to anyone who interacts with them. EV may to be conventional
foundations what YC was to conventional VCs (although there are some key
differences between nonprofits and businesses).

